# AUG DNE Meet



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

August DNE Meet 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DNE Meet.

That's right we are back to Bone Daddy's. Their new location in Plano (Tollway & Parker). Come join us for the old fun and crazy wagers regarding the wait staff!!! Bring your dollar bills.



Here is the info:

Have fun with fellow Nissan Enthusiast. Catch up with some old friends or make new ones. Your car does not needed to be modded. We have cars from bone stock to fully modded and everything in between. Tell your friends and other Nissan/Infinti owners to come. 

When: Sat. 8-11-12 (2nd Saturday of the month)
Time: 6:00 PM -until ??? 
Place: Bone Daddy's Next to Cinemark 3916 North Dallas Parkway Plano, TX 75093 (We park North side) (214) 919-1492



MAP

. 
__________________
Dallas Nissan Enthusiasts
DNE Forum


----------

